# Bilf?



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I think most are familar with the term MILF.. 

For those that aren't, it stands for _Mom I'd Like to -------( you get the idea)_ 

How about BILF?

Happy fixed Friday


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

biker?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Sometimes these inanimate relationships go too far. Isn't riding them enough?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I think most are familar with the term MILF..
> 
> For those that aren't, it stands for _Mom I'd Like to -------( you get the idea)_
> 
> ...


Bike I'd Like To Fix?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

seeborough said:


> Bike I'd Like To Fix?


good one


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd have to see her face.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pablo said:


> I'd have to see her face.


Check eBay under the track bike catagory.... She's the blond and actually not bad


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yes, excellent.....I might even buy one now....._Bike I'd Like to Fix _is easier to explain


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Pablo said:


> I'd have to see her face.


not me :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Check eBay under the track bike catagory.... She's the blond and actually not bad


Ah, quite right: http://cgi.ebay.com/BILF-T-Shirt-Fi...yZ159089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dave, you need this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/1939-CCM-Track-...yZ159089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

innergel said:


> not me :thumbsup:


I probably should have said I'd have to ask my ol' lady.


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

It's probably fondle. My bike's a lady...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Just make sure you use some grease so you don't seize in the seat tube.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

She's got a tattoo . . . You know who else has a tattoo?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*uh, no*



Dave Hickey said:


> I think most are familar with the term MILF..
> 
> For those that aren't, it stands for _Mom I'd Like to -------( you get the idea)_
> 
> ...


Don't think I'd wear anything publicly that contained anything ending in -ILF. 

Besides, an aerospoke front wheel on a fixie?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

She sure has good posture!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

that's what all the hipsters are doing these days. 

Or, be even hipper and have an aerospoke rear and a trispoke front! Saw that one in SF a couple times this past summer...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That's practical, not hip.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Argh. 

I built my own wheels and painted my own frame in my garage (repainted black Bianchi Pista to Celeste). Then I ride the **** out of it until it gets beaten all up. That's how it should be done.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*huh?*



Argentius said:


> That's practical, not hip.


Aero spoke wheels are practical? Don't git it.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> yes, excellent.....I might even buy one now....._Bike I'd Like to Fix _is easier to explain



And probably a whole lot cheaper too....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Aero spoke wheels are practical? Don't git it.


Think BMX on 700c wheels... tricks, wheelies, bar spins, etc.... you need an Aerospoke because they are strong....Of course they should be strong for a 2000gr wheel


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Looks familiar.

<a href="https://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/?action=view&current=BikeWithRock-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/BikeWithRock-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*got it*



Dave Hickey said:


> Think BMX on 700c wheels... tricks, wheelies, bar spins, etc.... you need an Aerospoke because they are strong....Of course they should be strong for a 2000gr wheel


Got it. Not just for reglar fixed riding.


----------

